

Ask HN:  Mountain View Housing - BrentRitterbeck

I'm here in Cleveland looking at the cost of housing in Mountain View.  I've checked Craigslist and some of the apartment websites in the area.  I am aware that housing is much more expensive in Mountain View than it is in Cleveland.  Unfortunately, all I have to go on is what I can find on the web.  I was hoping some local could answer the following question:  Is it possible to find reasonable accommodation (apartment, bedroom sublet, etc.) for a single person under a $1,000 / month (long-term) close to North Shoreline?
======
derekja
bedroom in an apartment or house, sure, but I think you'd be hard pressed to
find much in the way of one-bedroom apartments at that price around there.
Resist the urge to look out along 101, that highway is a parking lot at rush
hour.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
That's great to hear. I don't really need a full apartment. I have a one-
bedroom here in Cleveland, and everything I have fits nicely in that one
bedroom. I am simply looking for a place to sleep at night.

